# how to differentiate marsilea?



## gibbus (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi I have a marsilea which was identifed when I bought it as Marsilea hirsuta but I've read that there are many other species. How does one identify one from the other especialy if its in the submerse form already.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

you will need to have the emersed form to differentiate the different Marsilea species....


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That's correct. To really tell them apart, you need the spore-bearing organs known as sporocarps. They differ in size and shape from species to species. For more on the subject look through the Fern Grower's Manual. Some sporocarps are visible here:


----------

